# Post Your Brew Recipes



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Just an idea I had floating around earlier; post your preferred recipe for a given bean, whether it's espresso, cafetiere, filter, Aeropress, etc. I think we probably need at least:

Bean / Blend:

Brew Method:

Dose Weight:

Brew Duration:

Weight of Extraction:

Type of Drink Made:

Plus any further notes which might be necessary or possible, eg. temperature, or grind coarseness.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

So here's one, seeing as I'm mostly through my current kilo bag of Red Brick:

Bean / Blend: Square Mile Red Brick

Brew Method: Espresso

Dose Weight: 18g

Brew Duration: 30s

Weight of Extraction: 40g

Type of Drink Made: Americano with milk.

Brewed at top temperature with Gaggia Classic. Slightly tart as a solo espresso.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Bean / Blend: Has Bean Kicker Blend

Brew Method: Espresso

Dose Weight: 14.5g in 15g VST

Brew Duration: 32s @ 93c / 9 BAR

Weight of Extraction: 22g

Type of Drink Made: solo espresso


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

This has been me for the last week or so:

Bean / Blend: Has Bean Colombia Oporapa

Brew Method: Espresso

Dose Weight: 19g

Brew Duration: 28s

Weight of Extraction: 32g

Type of Drink Made: espresso

&

Bean / Blend: Has Bean Bolivia Loayza

Brew Method: Hario V60

Dose Weight: 18g

Brew Duration: 3.5 mins (I think I need to quicken this)

Weight of Extraction: 300g

Type of Drink Made: Big ol' mug full of filter magic!


----------

